# Golden Numbers Going Down??



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

I for 1 am glad the #'s are going down for Golden's, it means less in rescue or puppy mills....But to all of us here, they will ALWAYS be #1....


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

I am glad to see the numbers going down too but looking here in the Atlanta area I would say things are increasing at least breeder wise so hopefully we will join in the slump later on.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

The AKC ranks by the number of dogs registered that year for each breed. I have not looked at the site to see what the numbers have been the last couple of years, but just because the Golden has "slipped" to number four it does not neccessarily mean that less Goldens were registered last year than the previous year. All the rank means is that more of the top three breeds were registered than Goldens. Again this speaks only of dogs registered with the AKC, if the puppy buyer does not send in the paperwork to the AKC they do not get included in the AKC's numbers.


----------



## Phoebe (Feb 8, 2006)

kerribear's golden kids said:


> I for 1 am glad the #'s are going down for Golden's, it means less in rescue or puppy mills....But to all of us here, they will ALWAYS be #1....



You are so right...just being in the top ten still makes the golden retriever a popular breeding dog for millers. It is better for the breed when it is not in such high demand. 

Jan, Seamus, Gracie, Phoebe & Duke


----------



## Carraig (Jan 4, 2008)

Millers may very well be one of the reason for a drop in numbers. If people can buy for less, without papers, they'll do it. The more cheap or readily available puppies (with breeding rights of course), the fewer sales for responsible breeders who may cut back on their breedings.

Of course, any of these "other" breeders do offer papers. From the CKC and not in Canada, or the APA. (Don't get me started.)


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

I'm not complaining about that. I think its great.


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

Ash said:


> I'm not complaining about that. I think its great.


What do you think is great?


----------



## Gwen (Aug 9, 2007)

AmbikaGR said:


> The AKC ranks by the number of dogs registered that year for each breed. I have not looked at the site to see what the numbers have been the last couple of years, but just because the Golden has "slipped" to number four it does not neccessarily mean that less Goldens were registered last year than the previous year. All the rank means is that more of the top three breeds were registered than Goldens. Again this speaks only of dogs registered with the AKC, if the puppy buyer does not send in the paperwork to the AKC they do not get included in the AKC's numbers.


As well, many backyard & millers are NOT registering their puppies so these guys would not be included in the stats.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

With the AKC's requirements for HVB (high volume breeders) cutting into the profit margins, many have fled to the "alternative" registries where all they require is a picture and any old Joe off the street to confirm that "Ay, yup, that's a Golden alright" and they get registration papers. So what we are seeing is veryl likely not an entirely accurate picture of the number of Goldens being bred. I'm sure most involved in rescue would agree that their numbers aren't going down...


----------



## Gwen (Aug 9, 2007)

I was at a show this past weekend, and one of the regular questions I was asked is "How much does a golden like that cost?" I was also asked, "Why should I pay that much for a golden when I can get one without papers for $200?" My quick answer was that you get what you pay for but then I also told them that sometimes you get much more than you pay for that can add up to much more than the cost of a good quality, puppy from healthy parents from a good breeder - that is, very high Vet bills!

We must be honest with each other and admit that that mentality does exist out there and this is what's keeping the #s down.


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

CreekviewGoldens said:


> Today, the AKC has listed as a special announcement on their website:
> 
> Here is the link: http://www.akc.org/news/index.cfm?article_id=3408
> 
> ...


The Golden has been slowly decreasing in popularity for a long time now. It's popularity in the U.S. peaked shortly after several popular Disney movies were released, and have been slowly sliding since then. 

There were a lot of people who bought a Golden simply because they were infatuated with the "On Screen" fictional representation of what a Golden Retriever was. Then reality came to call, and they found out that there is a lot more to owning a golden then just what is seen on a movie screen. 

While the demand was high there were a lot of less than stellar Goldens produced by those who were looking to make a quick buck. 

With the drop in popularity, many of the "quick buck" breeders will leave the Golden Retriever in favor of "What's Trendy Today".


----------



## DebsDog (Mar 28, 2008)

I had heard that the mini dogs like the Paris Hilton type pocketbook types are moving up on the list. It would have to be a pretty big pocketbook for a golden.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

For a while, Dalmations were the 'in' dog, following on the heels of the "101 Dalmations" movie and sequels. Jack Russell terriers peaked at one point, too, in light of Eddie the JRT on the "Frasier" TV show, "Wishbone" show on PBS, etc. In my book, being a suddenly very popular breed is a bad omen for the breed, resulting in breeding by people who are after only one thing -- $$$.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I wonder if people are shying away because of all the Cancer. It's not easy to lose a dog to cancer.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I don't mind the #'s receding, if it's indicative of fewer puppies being bred. Most likely, it's not. I know too many Golden owners who haven't registered their dogs.


----------



## historicprim (Nov 24, 2007)

I think its due to the fact that alot of people arent registering their dogs. I just checked my AKC account and only 4 people registered their dogs out of 3 litters. (I was one of the 4) And their was a total of 23 puppies in those 3 litters.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Our golden rescue took in more dogs last year than any year previously.


----------



## historicprim (Nov 24, 2007)

I'm curious if anyone else has checked their account on Akc. If you dont have one its free and lists everything great spot for record keeping


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Rescue Stats for Goldens at HBGRR

2008 - 196 (already)
2007 - 561
2006 - 388
2005 - 395
2004 -402 
Total from 2000 until end of 2007 - *3354*

3354 people got Goldens that then decided they didn't want them, lost them, abandonded them, or abused them. I wouldn't mind seeing our beloved breed off the radar for awhile.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

When I drive to and from work, I would say 75% of the dogs I see out for walks or at the bus stops with Mom, are Goldens.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

sharlin said:


> Rescue Stats for Goldens at HBGRR
> 
> 2008 - 196 (already)
> 2007 - 561
> ...


I TOTALLY agree!


----------



## wabmorgan (May 6, 2008)

AmbikaGR said:


> The AKC ranks by the number of dogs registered that year for each breed. I have not looked at the site to see what the numbers have been the last couple of years, but just because the Golden has "slipped" to number four it does not neccessarily mean that less Goldens were registered last year than the previous year. All the rank means is that more of the top three breeds were registered than Goldens. Again this speaks only of dogs registered with the AKC,* if the puppy buyer does not send in the paperwork to the AKC they do not get included in the AKC's numbers*.


I hate say it..... but I am gulity as charged. I've just been so busy.... and a recent injury I had has interfered with almost everything. But the good news is I did register Jean-luc,jr a few days ago.


----------

